# Liberal Lies About Homeschooling



## American_Jihad (May 24, 2012)

*Liberal Lies About Homeschooling*

Written on Wednesday, May 23, 2012 
by David L. Goetsch

Parents send their children to school to be educated, not indoctrinated.  This fact, more than any other, is what fuels the homeschooling movement in America.  There are now more than 1.5 million children schooled at home in America, a number that has grown rapidly during the three years of the Obama administration.  In fact, President Obama and his fellow leftists have turned homeschooling into one of Americas few growth industries, a movement that continues to grow in direct proportion to the disenchantment of parents with liberal shenanigans carried out in the name of education.  Homeschoolers are Americans who have said, I am fed up with leftist indoctrination and Im not going to take it anymore.

Teachers unions and left-leaning educators, concerned about the growth of homeschooling in America, have ramped up the volume on their two favorite lies about the concept: 1) homeschooled children are maladjusted and lack social skills, and 2) homeschooling is an elitist white phenomenon. The first lie is just the same old tired socialization argument public educators have told for years, an argument easily refuted.  The second lie is newer, although it is really just a twist on an old liberal tactic: brand anything you disagree with as racist.

As part of their socialization criticism, public school officials like to portray homeschooled children as poor little wretches isolated against their will by overbearing, anti-social parents.  Predictably, just the opposite is true.

READ:
Liberal Lies About Homeschooling  Patriot Update


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 24, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *Liberal Lies About Homeschooling*
> 
> Written on Wednesday, May 23, 2012
> by David L. Goetsch
> ...





Threat to Homeschooling
By John Stossel
Wednesday, April 2, 2008
"The cat is finally out of the bag. A California appellate court, ruling that parents have no constitutional right to homeschool their children, pinned its decision on this ominous quotation from a 47-year-old case, "A primary purpose of the educational system is to train schoolchildren in good citizenship, patriotism and *loyalty to the state and the nation* as a means of protecting the public welfare." 

There you have it; *a primary purpose of government schools is to train schoolchildren "in loyalty to the state."* Somehow that protects "the public welfare" more than allowing parents to homeschool their children, even though *homeschooled kids routinely outperform government-schooled kids academically.* In 2006, homeschooled students had an average ACT composite score of 22.4. The national average was 21.1. "


----------



## American_Jihad (May 24, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Liberal Lies About Homeschooling*
> ...



IndoctriNation - Public Schools and the Decline of Christianity in America


----------



## wjmacguffin (May 28, 2012)

As a former educator and current liberal, I've never heard any arguments that homeschooling is a white or elitist idea. However, I have seen two homeschooled students in action. Both were academically advanced overall but had deficiencies--much like any student. Both had problems fitting in; one was quiet while the other demanded attention constantly. 

However, public schools always had a role as a cultural force. Immigrants were not only taught English but how to live as an American. And yes, all of that included good citizenship and patriotism. Heck, we say the Pledge of Allegiance in public schools. (At least, we did. It's been a while for me.) Why is this a bad thing? Because Obama is president? Would this all be different if Bush were still president?

Oh, and what specifically has Obama done to public schools?


----------



## edthecynic (May 28, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Liberal Lies About Homeschooling*
> ...


Gee, you CON$ sound just like your Messiah!

Universal education is the most corroding and disintegrating poison that liberalism has ever invented for its own destruction. 
Adolf Hitler


----------



## midcan5 (May 29, 2012)

Where were the lies? I missed them? It is rather funny that public education is indoctrination but being subjected to the viewpoint of one person is not? If you want to raise a non thinking robot, control their experiences and social contacts and then you can indoctrinate them fully and completely. If you want to create mindless people, feed them your hangups and prejudices and then claim they know all there is to know. Then send the child out into a world of different cultures, people, and beliefs armed with the limits of your head. Should be an interesting experiment, they may wonder at all the different things there are in the world. 

One of the primary complaints teachers today have of students is a lack of respect both for learning and for people, including the teachers. American society after WWII turned back to the individual and away from a more social society. We lost our neighborhoods through sprawl and created unease and waste through dependence on carbon fuels. It is a curious irony that the nations we defeated in WW2 moved closer to a social worldview while we again strayed into narcissism and isolation. For me home schooling (HS) is an aberration  - not necessarily bad - that is often religious based, similar to the Amish or to Islamic fundamentalists. *If the home is a place in which image and reality are matched, and the parents serve as examples then HS is already done and life in the real world becomes an alternate universe in which one recognizes the other and learns cooperation and tolerance.* 

"I realize that many of you will not agree with me on this topic. This is strictly my opinion and I hope you will take it as just that, an opinion. I was brought up in the public school system and have found very few faults with it. My children will attend the public school system. I dont think it failed me and I dont believe it will fail them either." Homeschooling...bad or good?!? - What Should I Know About Homeschooling? - Epinions.com

*4. More opportunities in public school. I have never heard of a homeschooling program that had classes such as photography, auto mechanics, journalism, etc. Some of these classes are ones that can build a career for some students. Homeschool students are never exposed to these type of classes and, therefore, never have a real chance to learn some of these things. I dont personally know of any homeschooled students who have not gone on to college. For those who dont go to college, it seems that the job market is a little smaller for them than a student of the public schools because of these specialized classes."* from above link


----------



## tjvh (May 29, 2012)

Liberal Lies about (INSERT ANY ISSUE HERE)


----------



## edthecynic (May 29, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Threat to Homeschooling
> By John Stossel
> Wednesday, April 2, 2008
> "The cat is finally out of the bag. A California appellate court, ruling that parents have no constitutional right to homeschool their children, pinned its decision on this ominous quotation from a 47-year-old case, "A primary purpose of the educational system is to train schoolchildren in good citizenship, patriotism and *loyalty to the state and the nation* as a means of protecting the public welfare."
> ...


Interesting that you had to go back to 2006 to get the results you wanted. Also you had to use the national average in which the lower Red states, where education is frowned upon and hindered as much as possible, bring down the higher Blue states average, where education is encouraged and supported.

The ACT for Blue states like Mass - 24.2, Conn - 23.9, N.H. - 23.7, NY - 23.4, Maine 23.3, N.J. - 23.2, R.I.- 23, are much higher than the Homeschooled average.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 29, 2012)

Children who are homeschooled are less likely to be peer accepted and have social difficulties.  They are likely to refuse to take drugs and be as promiscuous as the public schooled.  Transfer children from other countries that do not have the social imperitives that our children have suffer the same "deficiencies".


----------



## barry1960 (May 29, 2012)

We homeschool, but for different reasons. Our son is disabled and was physically abused at school. The abuse included being struck by other students and left outside alone in 100 degree heat (both were witnessed by us). I also witnessed another student tied down with restraints and left unattended, with resulting rope burns. School administrators did nothing, but attempt to deny and cover up. I believe their thinking was that to take corrective action would be to expose themselves to liability.

Since homeschooling, there is the constant threat of the school using social servcices to attempt to coerce our child back into the school system. You see, the school system dearly wants the Federal money obtained for school attendence. What I have experienced and witnessed along with other parents out in California is corruption and incompetence by school administrators on a grand scale.

If school administrators say that home schooled kids are socially deficient, it is most likely a lie. After all, their lips are moving.

This is coming from one who strongly believed in the public school system prior to having children.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 29, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *Liberal Lies About Homeschooling*
> 
> Written on Wednesday, May 23, 2012
> by David L. Goetsch
> ...



The problem here is that rig-wingers think education is in itself liberal indoctrination. This is because right-wingers are idiots so making kids intellgent makes them more liberal


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 29, 2012)

barry1960 said:


> We homeschool, but for different reasons. Our son is disabled and was physically abused at school. The abuse included being struck by other students and left outside alone in 100 degree heat (both were witnessed by us). I also witnessed another student tied down with restraints and left unattended, with resulting rope burns. School administrators did nothing, but attempt to deny and cover up. I believe their thinking was that to take corrective action would be to expose themselves to liability.
> 
> Since homeschooling, there is the constant threat of the school using social servcices to attempt to coerce our child back into the school system. You see, the school system dearly wants the Federal money obtained for school attendence. What I have experienced and witnessed along with other parents out in California is corruption and incompetence by school administrators on a grand scale.
> 
> ...



I am sorry for your childs abuse. Ironicly republcians have come out against measures to reduce bullying and have enen tried to pass bills protecting bullies


----------



## High_Gravity (May 29, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Liberal Lies About Homeschooling*
> ...



If thats what their trying to do they are failing miserably, most public school kids I have seen don't give a damn about the state and wouldn't piss on it if it were on fire.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 29, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Yes intelligent people are less likely to be religious or believe bullshit like the earth is 6,000 years old


----------



## dblack (May 29, 2012)

wjmacguffin said:


> However, public schools always had a role as a cultural force. Immigrants were not only taught English but how to live as an American. And yes, all of that included good citizenship and patriotism. Heck, we say the Pledge of Allegiance in public schools. (At least, we did. It's been a while for me.) Why is this a bad thing?



It's not, necessarily bad. But it is potentially dangerous because it concentrates too much power in the hands of centralized authority. Which is why we've tried, in the past, to keep public education as decentralized as possible.

Concentration of power is almost always a threat to liberty, and we should continue the American tradition of resisting it. We don't want the same entity that fights our wars and polices our streets in charge of educating our children (or providing us religious instruction, or running our economy, or in charge of our health care, etc, etc...).


----------



## High_Gravity (May 29, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Children who are homeschooled are less likely to be peer accepted and have social difficulties.  They are likely to refuse to take drugs and be as promiscuous as the public schooled.  Transfer children from other countries that do not have the social imperitives that our children have suffer the same "deficiencies".



That depends on how much exposure these home school children have with other kids.


----------



## dblack (May 29, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> If thats what their trying to do they are failing miserably, most public school kids I have seen don't give a damn about the state and wouldn't piss on it if it were on fire.



Maybe not, but they are eager consumers, compliant workers and obedient soldiers - which is more to the point.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 29, 2012)

dblack said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If thats what their trying to do they are failing miserably, most public school kids I have seen don't give a damn about the state and wouldn't piss on it if it were on fire.
> ...



Eager consumers I can agree with, but eager workers? not so much, most of these kids are spoiled and lazy.


----------



## rightwinger (May 29, 2012)

Homeschool kids have Cooties


----------



## Katzndogz (May 29, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Children who are homeschooled are less likely to be peer accepted and have social difficulties.  They are likely to refuse to take drugs and be as promiscuous as the public schooled.  Transfer children from other countries that do not have the social imperitives that our children have suffer the same "deficiencies".
> ...



Home schooled kids have concerned parents who choose their children's associates very carefully.


----------



## dblack (May 29, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Well, I said 'compliant', not 'eager'. For the most part, they accept their role. They're content to consign themselves to a lifetime of debt, which ties them to work they hate. The most important lessons of public education are conformity and acceptance of authority. Phony celebrations of 'individuality' to the contrary, public schools are there to prevent too many people from thinking 'outside the box'.


----------



## Annie (May 29, 2012)

midcan5 said:


> Where were the lies? I missed them? It is rather funny that public education is indoctrination but being subjected to the viewpoint of one person is not? If you want to raise a non thinking robot, control their experiences and social contacts and then you can indoctrinate them fully and completely. If you want to create mindless people, feed them your hangups and prejudices and then claim they know all there is to know. Then send the child out into a world of different cultures, people, and beliefs armed with the limits of your head. Should be an interesting experiment, they may wonder at all the different things there are in the world.
> 
> One of the primary complaints teachers today have of students is a lack of respect both for learning and for people, including the teachers. American society after WWII turned back to the individual and away from a more social society. We lost our neighborhoods through sprawl and created unease and waste through dependence on carbon fuels. It is a curious irony that the nations we defeated in WW2 moved closer to a social worldview while we again strayed into narcissism and isolation. For me home schooling (HS) is an aberration  - not necessarily bad - that is often religious based, similar to the Amish or to Islamic fundamentalists. *If the home is a place in which image and reality are matched, and the parents serve as examples then HS is already done and life in the real world becomes an alternate universe in which one recognizes the other and learns cooperation and tolerance.*
> 
> ...



Actually there are a plethora of lesson plans on the subjects you mention for homeschoolers or just for those who don't have the opportunity to take those classes where they are for reasons of availability or time constraints. 

What you said about religion and homeschooling was probably true not so many years ago, but it's changing. Many parents are opting out of both public and parochial schools to be free of the dogma taught in both. Many more today do not have access to high quality education they want for their kids. 

Photography:

Syllabus: Photo Journalism « TEACH J: For Teachers of Journalism And Media

https://www.google.com/search?q=hom...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

None of the 4 high schools I've been subbing at the past two years offers auto mechanics presently. Seriously. Indeed, shop courses in woodwork at confined to AP Engineering, which surprisingly are not geared to the average student. Go figure. 

However, homeschool? Opportunities are there:

Auto Upkeep: Basic Car Care, Maintenance, and Repair Homeschool Kit Order Directly from Publisher

Woodworking with Children | Woodworking Projects for Kids | Online Resources

Science labs and practical electricity:

Electricity - A to Z Home's Cool Homeschooling

While I think that homeschoolers should certainly be able to try out for their local public school teams, there are alternatives:

Let Us Show You What We Can Do - Room for Debate - NYTimes.com


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 29, 2012)

I know several families who have home schooled and I find that their children are more polite, more mature and more intelligent than their public school counterparts.



If I were to have kids I would most certainly home school them.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 29, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I would imagine that would be the case most of the time, but there are exceptions. A friend of mine had his child removed from high school from drinking and having alcohol on him in the school, he thinks just having him stay home and homeschool with the mother will solve all his sons problems, I have my doubts.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 29, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> I know several families who have home schooled and I find that their children are more polite, more mature and more intelligent than their public school counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to have kids I would most certainly home school them.



That or Private School.


----------



## Annie (May 29, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I agree. The public high schools must offer an alternative placement option for such behavior. That late in the game, homeschooling isn't the answer. Few things are.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 29, 2012)

dblack said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



If your saying public school turns people into Zombies I guess I can agree with that, maybe its just me but I don't see too many compliant workers or obedient soldiers coming out of that stock. More like video gamers and stoners.


----------



## Annie (May 29, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I know several families who have home schooled and I find that their children are more polite, more mature and more intelligent than their public school counterparts.
> ...



There are good and not so good private schools. For many, tuition is beyond their capabilities. Then again,  for many homeschooling is also. 

One doesn't need a teaching degree or even a college degree to homeschool, but one must be educated enough to be able to find the resources to create and execute a curriculum, understand the laws of your state regarding homeschooling, have the discipline to adhere to the curriculum, etc.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 29, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



People who are the product of social promotion, grading on a curve and the everyone gets a trophy mentality.


----------



## Annie (May 29, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



I support anyone that wants to successfully homeschool their children. OTOH lots of comments here are very unwarranted against public schools through generalizations. My guess is projections of your own.


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 29, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Sounds controlling


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 29, 2012)

Annie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



200 Free Online Classes to Learn Anything | OEDb

One can get a better education via the web and iTunes University than one can in a public school.

I can find thousands of hours of free instructional and lecture videos with just a few clicks of the mouse.


----------



## Douger (May 29, 2012)

wjmacguffin said:


> As a former educator and current liberal, I've never heard any arguments that homeschooling is a white or elitist idea. However, *I have seen two homeschooled students in action. Both were academically advanced overall but had deficiencies--much like any student. Both had problems fitting in; one was quiet while the other demanded attention constantly. *


There are simple tools to solve that. Ballet classes, Karate and other sports, Scouts, Summer camps, furrn langwidge skewls,YMCA classes at night.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 29, 2012)

Annie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Yup the boy is 16 and in his Junior year, he's already started drinking regularly and hanging out with a 19 year old across the street who he smokes weed with, I don't see how home schooling is supposed to stop all of this overnight.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 29, 2012)

Douger said:


> wjmacguffin said:
> 
> 
> > As a former educator and current liberal, I've never heard any arguments that homeschooling is a white or elitist idea. However, *I have seen two homeschooled students in action. Both were academically advanced overall but had deficiencies--much like any student. Both had problems fitting in; one was quiet while the other demanded attention constantly. *
> ...



Thats actually a good post there Douger.


----------



## Annie (May 29, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Nothing fits all. Some kids, even the gifted would do horribly with your model. Truth is, a mix is nearly always best. That makes regular schools tough to beat, given a certain bottom level. 

I live in an area of excellent public schools, in my district over 80% go from 12th grade to 4 year university. Another 12% go to the community college. 2% go into military. 96% graduation rate. Of course the socioeconomic factors are also not the norm. In the high school my kids went to: 78% of parents had some college. 68% have BA/BS. 25% have post-grad degrees. Needless to say, few of these kids are going to be the first in their families to finish college. Still, in this area homeschooling is very big compared to the nation. Why? The parents want the best education for their kids. 

Then again, our public school administration has been pretty accomodating towards the homeschooled. They lend textbooks, they help with getting standardized testing completed, they allow homeschooled into both sports and social activiites. Why? I'm guessing both the parents and the administration knows that these parents have the means to take the legal venues. OTOH, the parents want all the documentation they can gather for their kids, often applying for very selective secondary and/or universities.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 30, 2012)

*Do You Know What Your Children Are Learning in Public School?*

Written on Wednesday, May 30, 2012 by David L. Goetsch

Do you know what your children or grandchildren are learning in public school?  If you have children in public school or in college, pay close attention to what they are being taught and how it affects their thinking.  Fair warningyou might not like what you learn.  Just because liberals are misguided does not mean they are not determined concerning their leftist agenda. In fact, one could say that when it comes to educating Americas youth, they have been more determined than conservatives.  The left recognized long ago the central role education at all levels plays in the formation of the individuals worldview, and they have acted on that recognition.

Parents who choose alternatives such as Christian schools and homeschooling for their children do so because they understand what liberals long ago recognized: If you want to control what and how an individual thinks, you must first control the public school curriculum.  After all, public school is where the majority of children in America receive their education, or at least what passes for education these days.  Liberals have achieved their goal of controlling the public school curriculum and it would not be exaggerating to say that this has been their most important victory in the last 100 years.  In fact, liberal domination of public school and college curriculums is now so complete that conservatives who attended public school and college in another era would not even recognize what their children are subjected to on a daily basisnor would they approve of it.

Do You Know What Your Children Are Learning in Public School?  Patriot Update


----------



## starcraftzzz (May 30, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *Do You Know What Your Children Are Learning in Public School?*
> 
> Written on Wednesday, May 30, 2012 by David L. Goetsch
> 
> ...


PLz post more conspiracy theories plz


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 31, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> > We homeschool, but for different reasons. Our son is disabled and was physically abused at school. The abuse included being struck by other students and left outside alone in 100 degree heat (both were witnessed by us). I also witnessed another student tied down with restraints and left unattended, with resulting rope burns. School administrators did nothing, but attempt to deny and cover up. I believe their thinking was that to take corrective action would be to expose themselves to liability.
> ...



Why do people use words when they don't know what they mean?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 31, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Really intelligent people know that most people don't believe that.


----------



## HUGGY (May 31, 2012)

I am curious about how many, what per cent, of home school parents are accredited teachers.

Just axing..


----------



## Annie (May 31, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> I am curious about how many, what per cent, of home school parents are accredited teachers.
> 
> Just axing..



To think being an 'accredited teacher' means dot in homeschooling would be a fallacy. Yes, I am accredited and no, I did not homeschool.


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2012)

Annie said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



I never understood why it has to be all or nothing with homeschool. If you homeschool your kid and he wants to learn French or Calculus which you are incapable of teaching, why can't he go to regular school for two hours a day?  Is it the parents who do not want their kid to touch public school or the schools putting it to homeschool parents?


----------



## dblack (May 31, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I never understood why it has to be all or nothing with homeschool. If you homeschool your kid and he wants to learn French or Calculus which you are incapable of teaching, why can't he go to regular school for two hours a day?  Is it the parents who do not want their kid to touch public school or the schools putting it to homeschool parents?



Some of both, from what I'm aware of. 

When I went through it with m kids (10+ years ago), I was very fortunate to be in a school district very friendly to homeschoolers. We worked it out through an ad-hoc combination of home coursework, part-time public classes and classes at the local community college.

But I've heard stories of districts that took a more adversarial, all-or-nothing approach to the homeschoolers in their midst.


----------



## dblack (May 31, 2012)

Annie said:


> Then again, our public school administration has been pretty accomodating towards the homeschooled. They lend textbooks, they help with getting standardized testing completed, they allow homeschooled into both sports and social activiites. Why?




I had a similar experience. I found out a few years after the fact that the policy was, at least to some degree, a pragmatic funding issue. The schools were getting funds based on the number of students enrolled. So they had an incentive to play ball with homeschoolers and keep them on the rolls in some form.


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2012)

dblack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood why it has to be all or nothing with homeschool. If you homeschool your kid and he wants to learn French or Calculus which you are incapable of teaching, why can't he go to regular school for two hours a day?  Is it the parents who do not want their kid to touch public school or the schools putting it to homeschool parents?
> ...



Seems strange....Homeschool parents pay the same taxes yet do not use school resources. Seems like a big plus for the schools. If the kid wants to take advanced Chemistry or AP Calculus, it seems he should have full access to the class. The only difference is he doesn't qualify for a diploma


----------



## Polk (May 31, 2012)

Homeschooling is for parents who don't want their kids to release people never rode dinosaurs.


----------



## dblack (May 31, 2012)

Polk said:


> Homeschooling is for parents who don't want their kids to release people never rode dinosaurs.



Excellent post!


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2012)

Polk said:


> Homeschooling is for parents who don't want their kids to release people never rode dinosaurs.



I had a family of religious fundamentalists who lived next door that believed just that. She home schooled her young kids to a Christian agenda. Her kids were dumb as shit and most days they were just running around


----------



## Annie (May 31, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



As someone else wrote, some school districts are open to allowing the homeschoolers in for certain classes. There are also networks where tradeoffs can be made, perhaps foreign languages for math. There are also literally hundreds of online sites for math. Public libraries often have extensive foreign language programs for both children and adults.


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2012)

Annie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



Still doesn't cover AP courses or courses where you need special facilities like Chemistry 
0r Computer Science


----------



## Annie (May 31, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I actually thought this might be problematic, it isn't. Makes perfect sense, while the weighted grade depends upon the school standards, ultimately the credits for college comes from passing a standardized test in subject.

Homeschool World: Practical Homeschooling Articles: AP Courses At Home

Registering for AP Courses & AP Exams


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 31, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> I am curious about how many, what per cent, of home school parents are accredited teachers.
> 
> Just axing..



My guess would be very few.  There are circumstance when home schooling serves the child's needs best.  A child who has special needs may do better with homeschooling.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 31, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Why do you assume one has to attend a government funded school to learn calculus or French?

Precalculus

BBC - Learn French with free online lessons


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



The issue is....if it is there, why shouldn't you be able to take advantage of local courses at your own high school that you cannot teach at home?

Are you that afraid of GUBMINT schools?


----------



## Annie (May 31, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I posted before he did, not taking courses at the local high school, when not necessary. However, about taking AP and such. Why are you ignoring that time after time, I've not only answered your queries, but given links? 

Why would you not consider that some folks, religious and not, might find that the alternatives to public or even private schools are worth searching out? 

I certainly don't think they are for every parent, much less every child. I do think though that the alternative should be available. I also acknowledge that when there is a firm commitment for the child's education, a commitment most are incapable of, it's usually superior to the public or private route.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 31, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No I am just secure in the knowledge that I can learn more on my own than I can from public schools.

BTW how many people who took French in public school have any fluency 20 years later?

Seems to me public schools suck at teaching foreign languages.


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I took Spanish in public school and cannot speak a lick. The reason is that I have had little use for it in the last 40 years. I also can't diagram a sentence or remember Roman Numerals 

Why are you so afraid of public schools ?  If you home schooled and your local school had an excellent calculus program, why wouldn't you want to take advantage of it?


----------



## Annie (May 31, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It may be that the public school won't allow a homeschooled student entry to calculus. It may be the parent can do so or find what they consider an acceptable source, outside of a school that may allow. Truth is, few public schools will allow a homeschool student to pick and choose. I've heard of zero. 

I've heard of many, including my own, that will allow for math, science courses, if applied and approved for more that a year in advance. My own school district allows homeschoolers to try out for sports teams and allows open enrollment for camps. They also send mailers to homeschoolers that sign up for service opportunities.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 1, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I wouldn't have to.  I did very well in calculus.  And there is nothing that is taught in a public school that one cannot learn on their own.


----------



## editec (Jun 1, 2012)

Home schooling works, depending on the home.


----------



## regent (Jun 1, 2012)

Certainly, all homeschooling is not the same, nor for the same purpose, nor with the same results, have any studies been done as yet on the whole issue of home schooling? 
Is the purpose of home school to get a better education or to avoid certain concepts taught in public schools? At what grade level does the average home schooling stop, elementary, high school or college? Are other factors involved such as health, religion, behavior problems?


----------



## Annie (Jun 1, 2012)

Fast Facts


----------



## regent (Jun 1, 2012)

When one has no answer for problems, they come up with a slogan, an adage, a platitude and sit back and wait for it to work. We're still waiting for "Prosperity is just around the corner" to save us.


----------



## Annie (Jun 1, 2012)

regent said:


> When one has no answer for problems, they come up with a slogan, an adage, a platitude and sit back and wait for it to work. We're still waiting for "Prosperity is just around the corner" to save us.



Perhaps you'd like to start another thread, one where you can talk to yourself? Please don't derail our discussion. Thank you!


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 20, 2012)

*Liberal-Progressive Mind Control* 

By Thomas Brewton on Mar 9, 08


Socialism, of which liberal-progressivism is the American sect, is more than control of the economy.  Most importantly it is mind-control through the public education system. 



The Washington Times reports the latest liberal-progressive-socialist curtailment of personal freedom. 



California courts have held that under provisions in the Education Code, parents do not have a constitutional right to educate their children in their own home, said the Feb. 28 ruling by the California Appellate Court for the second district. 


When they wish to overrule long-standing political liberties, liberals look to precedents of so-called international law and other nations customs.  The socialist European Union, and Germany specifically, provide ammunition for abrogating educational liberties. 


Why the animus of liberal courts and teachers unions against home schooling? 


The obvious answer is that home schooling does a better job, revealing the poor quality of public education.  Less obvious is the desire of home-schooling parents to teach Judeo-Christian moral principles, which directly conflicts with the public school aim of teaching the secular religion of liberal-progressive-socialism.  Propagating that mind-set necessitates identifying as ignorance all ideas of fixed and timeless moral principles. 


Such was the work primarily of John Dewey, the leading liberal-progressive theoretician of the early 1900s.  He taught Columbia University students that Darwinian evolution had proved that everything, including morality, was continually evolving.  In such a world there can be no timeless principles of morality.  Rules for social behavior are simply whatever intellectuals think they ought to be in matters of sexual orientation, sexual promiscuity, and every sort of sensual gratification.  


Under the impact of such schooling, the traditional family unit is no longer the bedrock of society.  The norm tends toward single-parent units.  Home-schooling by parents in traditional families is, to that style of moral relativism, a direct affront. 

---

Liberal-progressive-socialism is a world paradigm in which greedy capitalists become rich by grinding workers down to bare-subsistence levels of income, while forcing the workers to buy whatever products they produce, at whatever prices they elect to charge.  Hence the endless harping in the New York Times about income inequality. 


In that paradigm, social justice demands that the undeservedly rich capitalists be expropriated, either by seizing their property and placing it under collective ownership, or by imposing a multitude of regulations that convey the rights of ownership to the political state.  This is known as socialization. 


The most important element of liberal-progressive-socialism, however, is control of the educational system.  Henri de Saint-Simon, who systematically conceptualized socialism in the first decades of the 19th century, wrote that the educational system must be controlled by the highest level of the political states intellectual councils, so that nothing other than the doctrine of socialism may be taught. 

The View From 1776 | The View From 1776 | Liberal-Progressive Mind Control


----------



## American_Jihad (May 23, 2013)

*Homeschooled and Now Without a Home to School In?*​
by Mark Looy
April 29, 2013

...






The entire Romeike family of Germany (with attorney Michael Donnelly at the far right) visited the Creation Museum last week, and Uwe Romeike, the father, spoke to the AiG staff.​
...

In a Cincinnati courtroom on Tuesday, the room was full to overflowing with homeschool families and others. They heard Michael Farris of the HSLDA argue in front of three federal judges that the Romeike case was about whether or not the U.S. government believes that the freedom to homeschool is something that can be coercively changed and whether Germanys values should dictate our values.2 After the hearing, Farris indicated there were some tough questions posed by the judges, adding that it is hard to predict how they will rule. It may be several months before a decision is handed down.

In the name of creating national unity, Germany does not permit parents to home educate their children. (Some other European countries also restrict that right, which is protected in the United Statesfor now.) Remarkably, Obama Administration attorneys are arguing that Germany is not violating anyones civil rights so long as no one is allowed to homeschool. Put another way, everyone is restricted equally. The Supreme Court of Germany has determined that the government must counteract the development of religious and philosophically motivated parallel societies.3 This unusual phrase parallel societies came up during oral arguments in Cincinnati last week. The German government is virtually mandating homogeneity in education. In other words, Germany is seeking to prohibit people who think differently from the government from becoming an influence in society. In 2007, the German high court ruled that parents could even lose child custody if they homeschooled their children.4

...

Homeschooled and Now Without a Home to School In? - Answers in Genesis


----------



## editec (May 23, 2013)

Many liberals I know DO homeschool, Lad...some of those people ARE public school teachers, too

CLEARLY you have been misinformed about liberals.


----------



## Annie (May 23, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> Where were the lies? I missed them? It is rather funny that public education is indoctrination but being subjected to the viewpoint of one person is not? If you want to raise a non thinking robot, control their experiences and social contacts and then you can indoctrinate them fully and completely. If you want to create mindless people, feed them your hangups and prejudices and then claim they know all there is to know. Then send the child out into a world of different cultures, people, and beliefs armed with the limits of your head. Should be an interesting experiment, they may wonder at all the different things there are in the world.
> 
> One of the primary complaints teachers today have of students is a lack of respect both for learning and for people, including the teachers. American society after WWII turned back to the individual and away from a more social society. We lost our neighborhoods through sprawl and created unease and waste through dependence on carbon fuels. It is a curious irony that the nations we defeated in WW2 moved closer to a social worldview while we again strayed into narcissism and isolation. For me home schooling (HS) is an aberration  - not necessarily bad - that is often religious based, similar to the Amish or to Islamic fundamentalists. *If the home is a place in which image and reality are matched, and the parents serve as examples then HS is already done and life in the real world becomes an alternate universe in which one recognizes the other and learns cooperation and tolerance.*
> 
> ...



All I can glean from the bolded is that the writer knows little about homeschooling. One of the reasons many parents choose to homeschool is the time available to the child to pursue their interests. A quick search of the web turns up links found below:

Homeschool Photography Contest and Free Online Photography Classes - Fort Wayne Homeschooling | Examiner.com

Auto Upkeep Homeschool Curriculum ? Automotive Course ? Car Care Program ? Homeschooling Elective

Homeschooling Boys! - Carpentry and Housebuilding for Children - HomeschoolingBOYS.com: Character Training for Christian Home School Education: Homeschool, home school, homeschool curriculum, homeschooling, raising sons, christian parenting, charlott

Homeschooling and Cows: Learning Through Animal Husbandry - Technorati Family


----------



## American_Jihad (May 23, 2013)

editec said:


> Many liberals I know DO homeschool, Lad...some of those people ARE public school teachers, too
> 
> *CLEARLY you have been misinformed about liberals.*



You have a problem with a lot of authors remember I "cut-n-paste". I am more than happy to be the flame to you're moth or just stuck in yo craw or get you all wee weed up. Salunsky rule #6...


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

Homeschool kids are brainwashed


----------



## strollingbones (May 23, 2013)

i love talking to home school kids.....esp when they tell me they are home teached....lol

i would hate to think that i am so smart i could cover all the subjects needed to teach a child....there are great extreme examples of home schooled kids doing very well but they are not the norm


----------



## American_Jihad (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Homeschool kids are brainwashed



You mean the many liberals editec knows are brainwashed, Oh My...


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i love talking to home school kids.....esp when they tell me they are home teached....lol
> 
> i would hate to think that i am so smart i could cover all the subjects needed to teach a child....there are great extreme examples of home schooled kids doing very well but they are not the norm



Why do people homeschool?

Is it because they want a better education for their children or because they do not want them exposed to a certain "element" in public schools?


----------



## strollingbones (May 23, 2013)

here its mostly for religious reasons.....i have a friend who home schools all 4 of her kids...unfortunately she is a bit undereducated herself....but she has that bible to thump at them...so all is well


----------



## Annie (May 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i love talking to home school kids.....esp when they tell me they are home teached....lol
> 
> i would hate to think that i am so smart i could cover all the subjects needed to teach a child....there are great extreme examples of home schooled kids doing very well but they are not the norm



Homeschools, like the public and private schools have the same ability to supplement curriculum with software and online resources such as Khan Academy. Are all homeschools performing at the same level? No. Neither are the public and private schools. Independent studies are finding though that not only on average are homeschooled students performing above the national average, the gap is growing...

HSLDA | Academic Statistics on Homeschooling


----------



## editec (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i love talking to home school kids.....esp when they tell me they are home teached....lol
> ...



Why not both?

This homeschooling issue has nothing to do with the liberal v conservative issue.

It was LIBERALS here in Maine that changed the laws to make homeschooling legal.

That is my objection to the TITLE in this thread.

It invites more clueless partisan nonsense all based on a great big fat lie.

.


----------



## strollingbones (May 23, 2013)

it is easy here to 'perform against national averages' when they dont test to age but 2 years or so behind the age....ie   12 yr olds are given tests for 5 th grade?


----------



## strollingbones (May 23, 2013)

and they teach total bible bullshit to the kids....dinosaurs and men shared the earth...the earth is only so many years old...the list just goes on and on


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> here its mostly for religious reasons.....i have a friend who home schools all 4 of her kids...unfortunately she is a bit undereducated herself....but she has that bible to thump at them...so all is well



I agree that most do it for religious reasons
Others do not want their kids in a school full of darkies, Mexicans and fags
Others don't want them "Libruls" near their kids

The common thread is to raise children who are indoctrinated in one belief and are shielded from ideas their parents are afraid of


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i love talking to home school kids.....esp when they tell me they are home teached....lol
> 
> i would hate to think that i am so smart i could cover all the subjects needed to teach a child....there are great extreme examples of home schooled kids doing very well but they are not the norm



Actually home schooled kids in general do better than public school kids so that is the norm


----------



## strollingbones (May 23, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i love talking to home school kids.....esp when they tell me they are home teached....lol
> ...



at what?  public schools must accept everyone.....home schools do not....address the teaching of false hoods as fact


----------



## Annie (May 23, 2013)

Homeschooling has been trending 'secular' especially outside of the South:

Secular Homeschooling Magazine

Why More Families Are Homeschooling -- New York Magazine

It's shocking that so many progressives just repeat certain talking points, much like those on the right that insist that ID is a scientific theory.


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

Another popular motivation for Homeschooling is the:

"Look at what a great parent I am" syndrome


----------



## Annie (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Another popular motivation for Homeschooling is the:
> 
> "Look at what a great parent I am" syndrome



How do you figure that? Not saying there isn't 'reinforcement' within the Homeschooling community, but for actual accolades, the public school boards are where many politicians get their start.


----------



## editec (May 23, 2013)

_This is NOT to be construed as a slight to those parents OR their ability to teach.

If anything it is to show us the commitment some homeschooling parents have to educating their kids._​

Back when I was an Executive Direction of a Sylvan Learning Center, and taking classes for that company, I had the opportunity to get together will a LOT of Directors from down South.

What I noted was now much easier it was for them to find students than it was for us up North.

I have a theory about why that was, and it has to do with home schooling.

IN Connecticut few parents homeschool, ergo their kids mostly did not need BASICSKILLS TRAINING, or if they did, they expected the schools to provide that additional training

Down South the concerned parents who homeschooled ALSO often wanted to AUGMENT their kids BASIC SKILLS.

Teaching basic  decoding and math skills is hard work for educators and something that Sylvan Learning Centers do VERY WELL.

And since those Southern parents had no problem seeking education for their kids outside the public school system, they were more willing to send their kids to Sylvans as PART of their educational regime.


----------



## dblack (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i love talking to home school kids.....esp when they tell me they are home teached....lol
> ...



Or is it because they love their children?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> and they teach total bible bullshit to the kids....dinosaurs and men shared the earth...the earth is only so many years old...the list just goes on and on



Now that's a broad brush if I ever saw one


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Another popular motivation for Homeschooling is the:
> 
> "Look at what a great parent I am" syndrome



So people with kids are narcissistic?

Imagine that.

Actually I find that people who home school don't advertise the fact and that the people who don't try to make them feel like there's something wrong with home schooling.

What syndrome is that Sigmund?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i love talking to home school kids.....esp when they tell me they are home teached....lol
> ...



I think most people home school because they understand the difference between a political agenda and a curriculum.


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Yes, Calculus is like that


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> here its mostly for religious reasons.....i have a friend who home schools all 4 of her kids...unfortunately she is a bit undereducated herself....but she has that bible to thump at them...so all is well



And she is one of the exceptions. 

By the way, did you know that public school teachers are not required to be knowledgeable in the subject they teach? That it is actually easier to get a job teaching math if you have a degree in how to teach than if you have one in advanced mathematics? How many teachers are actually qualified to teach at least two subject levels above the subject they teach?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



The fact that public schools have to accept everyone is the reason people should be able to opt out of public schools.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Another popular motivation for Homeschooling is the:
> 
> "Look at what a great parent I am" syndrome



You haven't met very many home school parents, have you?


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Very true...too many darkies


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How many students in public schools take calculus? Out of the 700 people in my graduating class there were 4.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



I was actually thinking of the disruption caused by taking people who have extreme learning disabilities, but I guess a racist would see it that way.


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Lets play the race card shall we?

Homeschool parents do not want their children in school with:

Blacks
Mexicans
Gays
Poor people
Atheists
Liberals
Jews
Catholics
Muslims
or anyone else with a different life perspective than their own


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Home school kids score higher on tests than public school kids.

Maybe it's because kids don't actually fail in public schools anymore and instead get graded on a curve


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



They beat an average that contains kids from bad homes, kids with learning disabilities and kids with behavior problems

Compare them to kids from two parent homes and college educated parents and tell us how they do


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



They don't just beat the average they score in higher percentiles across the board.

If home schooling was not better than government schooling wouldn't the distribution be about the same as that of the general public?


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No it wouldn't because parents who do not give a shit about their children's education do not homeschool. Kind of skews your population


----------



## Caroljo (May 23, 2013)

barry1960 said:


> We homeschool, but for different reasons. Our son is disabled and was physically abused at school. The abuse included being struck by other students and left outside alone in 100 degree heat (both were witnessed by us). I also witnessed another student tied down with restraints and left unattended, with resulting rope burns. School administrators did nothing, but attempt to deny and cover up. I believe their thinking was that to take corrective action would be to expose themselves to liability.
> 
> Since homeschooling, there is the constant threat of the school using social servcices to attempt to coerce our child back into the school system. You see, the school system dearly wants the Federal money obtained for school attendence. What I have experienced and witnessed along with other parents out in California is corruption and incompetence by school administrators on a grand scale.
> 
> ...



My DIL started homeschooling this school year.  She a bright girl, and is very good at what she's doing.  She works with the kids almost every day.  They're little, 5 and 7 yrs old.  And they are two of the smartest kids I've ever know (of course I might be a little prejiduce....but it's the truth).  Some people shouldn't homeschool.  My X DIL does that with my other grandkids, and she never even finished 9th grade.  She's an airhead, and doesn't know how to help the kids with their homework!  But she has the right to do it.  

I'm so glad my DIL decided to do this.  She takes the kids to events that the school puts on, so they have a chance to mingle with the other kids and be part of the activities.  I'm thankful they don't have a liberal teacher indoctrinating them every day!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I leave the race card for the racists.


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> > We homeschool, but for different reasons. Our son is disabled and was physically abused at school. The abuse included being struck by other students and left outside alone in 100 degree heat (both were witnessed by us). I also witnessed another student tied down with restraints and left unattended, with resulting rope burns. School administrators did nothing, but attempt to deny and cover up. I believe their thinking was that to take corrective action would be to expose themselves to liability.
> ...



You are so right

Them liberal schools may turn them gay


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Gee imagine that home schooled kids have parents who care more about their kids therefore home schooling is better than public education isn't it?

So what's your problem with it?


----------



## Annie (May 23, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Really? 

I'm all for homeschooling, but if your school only had 4 in Calc., that's a problem. When I've subbed in hs math, not unusual for one teacher out of about 15 to have 3 sections of calc with 28-32 students in each. That would be replicated at least 3X by others. Not including AP course in calc.


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The only problem is when you compare their academic performance to children whose parents don't give a shit


----------



## Annie (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Actually they beat more than the average. Check out all the bees and bowls for the past 15 years or so. Yes, they do not have to be bored or disrupted by kids whom have terrible home lives. That's a given. 

And the public school answer, give them breakfast and lunch, regardless of whether or not they ate at home or the problem might be more than food? 

Hey, I'm not for taking kids away from parents, absent physical or psychological abuse, but what is to be done with kids from the earliest ages not wanting to be in school? What about their classmates whom have some goals, at least at the beginning? Why always aim for the lowest denominator? 

Homeschooling avoids those issues and gets down to teaching. In most cases, for less than 3 hours a day to stay compliant with mandated curriculum, leaving many hours to pursue current interests of the children being homeschooled. Music? Ancient history? Dinosaurs? Religions? Photography? Carpentry? Animal husbandry? Botany? Etc.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 23, 2013)

Annie said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The calculus class was in the same room as the advanced trig class, I was giving answers to the calculus problems while I was still taking trig. Of course, back then it was harder to get into those classes, you actually had to take real math before they would let you in.


----------



## Caroljo (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > barry1960 said:
> ...



I put 4 kids through public schools.....would never do it again!


----------



## Annie (May 23, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



These are real calculus classes, as challenging as what I took 30 years ago. Actually better taught and more rigorous.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 23, 2013)

Annie said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



I am sure there are better ones that the one I took, but the point is it  takes a PhD in Mathematics to effectively teach calculus, and most  teachers in those classes don't have that level of education.


----------



## dblack (May 23, 2013)

Homeschooling is a bit of a crap shoot. I can't recommend it in the general case. I 'sort of' homeschooled my kids. By that I mean I let them drop out once they hit high school and chart their own course (with my guidance). There's a risk in that, but in the end they came away with a much greater degree of self-direction and purpose than I ever did when it came to formal education.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So if there really is no problem with home schooling why do you care if parents choose to home school.

You imply that the fact they want to home school means they care more than the average parent and the fact that home schooled kids perform better academically should put you infavor of home schooling not against it.


----------



## rightwinger (May 24, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



My point is that children who are homeshooled would perform better than the average student whether they were homeschooled or not


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So why are you against it?


----------



## Annie (May 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



AP courses are now offered online. AP Course Audit - Online Learning

The issue is finding an accredited AP provider, though the list can be found at the above website. Many high schools use these courses, as they don't have the numbers, the facilities, or qualified staff. Labs are virtual. Most high schools for the previous reasons, cannot offer ALL AP courses each year. This is an alternative for some. Then there are students who cram each summer, 1 more AP course, this is the option.

Another option open in most areas, go to community college and sign up for 100 level course in area of interest.


----------



## regent (May 24, 2013)

The dropout rate in my high school was 75%. Those that dropped out could have been home-schooled or not. But the 25% the school  did indeed graduate were probably somewhat educated. 
Then came the big push the, "Keep em in School and off the Streets," change. 
Tests were made easier, fifth grade students that had to shave, were social-promoted, textbooks, simplified so  could be read by my dog, but schools changed. We're still in the keep em in school era. What didn't change is that schools are still a responsibility of the state and the local school districts. The people still have tremendous control over their schools. Districts can go back to a "rigorous" education format, if they want,  it is largely in the hands of the people. Bite the bullet, give up the federal aid take command of your own schools, stop whining.  
But we must remember, that for every child with an IQ over 100, there is another under 100, and schools haven't been able to change that much.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You want to know what the problem with homeschooling is? It's you. You think the only people that homeschool their kids are religious nuts and racists. Leaving aside the fact that accusing people who disagree with you of being racists actually proves your bigotry, your view does not reflect the real world.

Parents who homeschool are more likely to have a degree than not, and are more likely to hold an advanced degree than the general population. If we use the specious standards that people with degrees are smarter than people without degrees, that means that homeschool parents tend to be smarter than parents who do not.

https://www.hslda.org/docs/study/ray2009/2009_Ray_StudyFINAL.pdf


----------



## rightwinger (May 24, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No argument there

That is why they try to isolate their children from what they consider an undesirable element


----------



## dblack (May 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



For me, it wasn't a question of an undesirable _element_ but rather an undesirable _environment_. The relatively unsupervised, lord-of-the-flies' social environment that occurs in most primary and secondary classroom settings brings out the worst in kids and I was glad to steer my boys around it.

I realize you're trying to make a case that homeschoolers are bigots and xenophobes but I haven't seen it. Those I've met were the opposite. They simply don't want to subject their kids to a destructive, artificial environment merely for the sake of indoctrination.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 24, 2013)

*Atheist Group Plans to Protest Texas Homeschool Convention*

5/24/13
By: Garrett Haley







The Woodlands, Texas  A small band of outspoken atheists is planning to stage a protest at a yearly Christian homeschool convention this summer.

The Nones, a group of atheist activists based out of Dallas, recently posted a two hour-long Google+ chat video on YouTube, in which four members of the organization are seen expressing their consternation with Christian homeschooling. The video, entitled Home School Abuse by Creationists, was posted on Sunday, and has since generated hundreds of comments.

...

We have reached a point in America where a minority view like atheism is shaping how decisions are made in the culture, he contends. The minority is essentially dictating for the majority. So, lets use this video chat by atheists as a tool to offer some practical teaching about those people who oppose the Bibles messages.

We urge all Christians in Texas, not just homeschoolers, to attend this homeschool conference in the Houston area, Ham continues. Lets get churches in Texas aware of this intolerance by atheists and publicly get out the word.

...

Atheist Group Plans to Protest Texas Homeschool Convention | Christian News Network


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (May 31, 2013)

Annie said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Here's another generalization for ya . . . and a fact of reality:  the public education system is an utter disaster, a cesspool of stupidity and degeneracy, and only the very naive fail to understand that leftists seek to control it and use it to indoctrinate the masses, to make good little conformists (bootlick statists) out of them.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (May 31, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



"Isolate"?


----------



## American_Jihad (May 31, 2013)

*Proof that Progressives Hate Catholic Schools and Homeschooling Families *


by Matthew Archbold Sunday, April 07, 2013


All Your Kids Are Belong To Us, Love NBC.

The only time anyone at MSNBC interests me is when they actually say things that the left believes wholeheartedly but know that actually verbalizing it would mean a p.r. disaster. This is an MSNBC commercial. And it should scare any parent that watches it.

MSNBC personality Melissa Harris-Perry says, according to the transcript from Newsbusters, "We have to break through our kind of private idea that kids belong to their parents or kids belong to their families and recognize that kids belong to their communities."

Wait, what!?

Sarah Palin tweeted that it was "Unflippingbelievable." But here's the thing - it's absolutely believable. For years, a mantra of the left has been "it takes a village to raise a child." Maybe what they meant was "The village takes the child to raise."

...


Believe me, those who say that the community should raise a child think that they themselves are the community. And clearly "the community" believes nobody can tell you what to do in your bedroom but in every other room in the house the community is practically climbing in the windows.

The video is below. I assure you that this is the scariest thirty seconds of video since Cagney and Lacey went undercover at the nude resort.



Read more: Proof that Progressives Hate Catholic Schools and Homeschooling Families |Blogs | NCRegister.com


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 1, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Proof that Progressives Hate Catholic Schools and Homeschooling Families *
> 
> 
> by Matthew Archbold Sunday, April 07, 2013
> ...



You are full of shit as usual and I feel sorry for any kid you would try to home school.  

I just did an examination of homeschooling on the internets and discovered that it is the "god squad" that is invasive of atheist homeschooling not the other way around.  

99% of homeschooling curriculem is bible based.  There is no atheist attack on that method of brainwashing your kids.  

Your little video does not attack bible based homeschooling.

You are a pinhead paranoid moron with no real evidence or proof that anyone is attempting to snatch your stupid kids away from you..but frankly I believe you are so ignorant that Child Protective Services should have taken you children from you a long time ago.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 1, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Proof that Progressives Hate Catholic Schools and Homeschooling Families *
> ...



Aw jesus, here we go again, BUGGY got all wee weed up with his/hers panties all knotted up...


----------



## Grandma (Jun 1, 2013)

Go ahead, AJ, if you should ever spawn, be sure to homeschool them. That goes for all the basement-dwelling, bible-thumping, tinfoil hat wearers.

There will be fewer qualified job candidates as a result, which helps increase opportunities for others.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 1, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And that's a bad thing?

Again it seems like you should be all for home schooling.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 1, 2013)

Grandma said:


> Go ahead, AJ, if you should ever spawn, be sure to homeschool them. That goes for all the basement-dwelling, bible-thumping, tinfoil hat wearers.
> 
> There will be fewer qualified job candidates as a result, which helps increase opportunities for others.



That's bull.

More home schooled kids attend college than public schooled kids


----------



## Grandma (Jun 1, 2013)

No they don't. Most fail to get GEDs.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 1, 2013)

Grandma said:


> No they don't. Most fail to get GEDs.



Proof?


----------



## MondoBongo (Jun 1, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead, AJ, if you should ever spawn, be sure to homeschool them. That goes for all the basement-dwelling, bible-thumping, tinfoil hat wearers.
> ...



and if you can't figure out why, then you must have been home schooled.


----------



## MondoBongo (Jun 1, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Proof that Progressives Hate Catholic Schools and Homeschooling Families *
> 
> 
> MSNBC personality Melissa Harris-Perry says, according to the transcript from Newsbusters, "We have to break through our kind of private idea that kids belong to their parents or kids belong to their families and recognize that kids belong to their communities."



When was it decided and by whom that Melissa Harris Perry speaks for all Progressives?


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Jun 1, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



*sigh*

Gravity, you're so much smarter than this.  Public-school-educated children increasingly don't care about anything; hence, they are morally and intellectually bankrupt dolts, good little sheeple people, easily led by the state.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Jun 1, 2013)

Grandma said:


> Go ahead, AJ, if you should ever spawn, be sure to homeschool them. That goes for all the basement-dwelling, bible-thumping, tinfoil hat wearers.
> 
> There will be fewer qualified job candidates as a result, which helps increase opportunities for others.



Home schooled children are in high demand by colleges and businesses.  They outperform public-educated students hands down, particularly in mathematical and writing skills.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 1, 2013)

This guy/gal AJ is a paranoid schizophrenic pinhead tea party moron that just comes to USMB to spread lies he has been brainwashed into believing off his wackadoodle nutcase web sites.

There is no "movement" to erradicate homeschool or interfere with homeschool corriculem.

The truth is for anyone curious enough to do a google on the subject as I have that what IS difficult to find is a homeschool curriculem that is not laced with bible study.

The bible thumping morons have a corner on the market.  

It is true that math and writing skills ARE highly desired by business.  It is true that inner city students lag behind in those skills.  Those problems have more to do with the preasures of those communities than bad teaching.  Single parent families without good supervision because the bread winner must make a choice between holding down two jobs and being there for thier kids has a lot to do with it.  Cuts in funding in areas of after school activities and even some desirable in school activities has a lot to do with kids learning bad habits.  Video games are a huge wasteland even if the kids are not getting into trouble.

I wonder how many single parent homes have homeschooling?  My guess is that having two parents at home is more benificial to good students than homeschooling.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 1, 2013)

Homeschoolers have awards and benefits.  Liberals have insults and platitudes.

What liberals really object to is that the parents doing the homeschooling might pass on religious values through education as well as through the family structure.  That's what they don't want.  The worse the public schools get, the more popular homeschooling becomes.  The more popular homeschooling becomes the greater the educational disparity between homeschooled children and public school children.    But if there is a possibility of religious values being passed along, liberals have something to yowl about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 2, 2013)

MondoBongo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



thats the logic of Grandma troll. I wish I could rep you for that but I already did in the reagan thread so i got to  spread it around some.damn.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 2, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Homeschoolers have awards and benefits.  Liberals have insults and platitudes.
> 
> What liberals really object to is that the parents doing the homeschooling might pass on religious values through education as well as through the family structure.  That's what they don't want.  The worse the public schools get, the more popular homeschooling becomes.  The more popular homeschooling becomes the greater the educational disparity between homeschooled children and public school children.    But if there is a possibility of religious values being passed along, liberals have something to yowl about.



Homeschoolers are social misfits best suited for careers as Internet conspiracy theorists


----------



## regent (Jun 2, 2013)

What's the difference between a school dropout and home-schooled?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 3, 2013)

regent said:


> What's the difference between a school dropout and home-schooled?



The school dropout has friends that were not selected by his parents


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 3, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> This guy/gal AJ is a paranoid schizophrenic pinhead tea party moron that just comes to USMB to spread lies he has been brainwashed into believing off his wackadoodle nutcase web sites.
> 
> There is no "movement" to erradicate homeschool or interfere with homeschool corriculem.
> 
> ...



BUGGY, you're a progressive/liberal/socialist/atheist/hack and that's a fact, just look at your post, classic salunsky rule #5...


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > barry1960 said:
> ...


 One of the things our children learn in public school...words mean nothing. You determine the meaning yourself, and force other people to accept it, because you're ALWAYS right.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 3, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > This guy/gal AJ is a paranoid schizophrenic pinhead tea party moron that just comes to USMB to spread lies he has been brainwashed into believing off his wackadoodle nutcase web sites.
> ...


 I love the propaganda that he puts out there...inner city kids have parents who are working 2 jobs and are just too busy supporting them for them to help with their math homework.

Pffffttt...that's a good one.


----------



## Agit8r (Jun 7, 2013)

I was home-schooled til age 10, and I turned out fine, right 

Hey, my brother and I were just normal kids.  Here we are frolicking outside the county fair booth that my parents were tending


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 7, 2013)

*Should the Jackson family reconsider homeschooling after Paris' suicide attempt (Video)*

June 6, 2013
By: Andrea Hermitt

Paris Jacksons recent suicide attempt brings up an all too common issue in schools. It has been revealed that she has been the target of bullying and does not fit in to the school environment. One will have to wonder if her late father may have been right to homeschool the kids all along. After all, they are the children of a very famous and infamous person which means that people will always have alterior motives in befriending and/ or targeting them.

Far too many victims of school bullying have committed suicide. Schools dont know what to do about the issue and many feel that schools are ignoring the bullying problem. Meanwhile, parents of bullied children have their hands tied. If they are even aware that their child is being bullied, it is hard to make it stop when about 1/3 of students are being bullied, 1/3 are bullying, and 1/3 are trying to stay out of the way. Bullyingstatistics.org

...

Should the Jackson family reconsider homeschooling after Paris' suicide attempt - Atlanta Homeschooling | Examiner.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 9, 2013)

Pretty profound results from Wayne Allen Root's family in a city that adheres to liberal policy on education and has some of the worst results in the country:

My daughter, Dakota Root, was homeschooled here in Las Vegas. Dakota scored perfect SAT scores of 800 in reading and writing. She was a National Merit Scholar and Presidential Scholar nominee. She was accepted by many of this nations finest universities including Harvard, Stanford, Duke, Columbia, Penn, Brown, Chicago, Virginia, and Cal-Berkeley. She actually had the confidence to turn down an early admissions offer from Yale before she had gotten any of her other acceptances. My kid turned down Yale!

At Harvard, she has earned straight A's and the John Harvard award for being in the top 5 percent of her class. Today she attends Oxford University in England. Harvard and Oxford are rated as the best colleges in the world.13 Dakota is a scholar and an athlete. Fencing for the elite Harvard team, she earned Second Team All-Ivy League honors. I am proud to say Dakota is among the best and brightest ever produced by the great state of Nevada. She represents what all of us hope and pray for our children.

What makes Dakotas story so remarkable is that she was educated in the same city (Las Vegas) that produces some of the worst public education results in America. So how did it happen? What was in the water at the Root household? Can others learn from Dakotas story? Can others replicate her remarkable Homeschool to Harvard story? YES they can!

*It doesnt take a village... or a government... or a teachers union to raise a childit takes a mother and father who give a damn".*

Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide. Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. 
This material may be protected by copyright.

Check out this book on the iBookstore: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ultimate-obama-survival-guide/id601965000?mt=11


----------



## P@triot (Jun 9, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> This guy/gal AJ is a paranoid schizophrenic pinhead tea party moron that just comes to USMB to spread lies he has been brainwashed into believing off his wackadoodle nutcase web sites.
> 
> There is no "movement" to *erradicate* homeschool or interfere with homeschool *corriculem*.
> 
> ...



My guess is, Huggy here was public school educated....


----------



## P@triot (Jun 9, 2013)

The key is the same as achieving success in all other areas of life: taking action, taking charge, taking personal responsibility, and being RELENTLESS. It requires taking back the power from government. Dakota Roots story is a testament to the power of the individual and understanding that when it comes to educating our children, government is too big to succeed.

My advice as the homeschool dad of a Harvard and Oxford superstar scholar and athlete: Take control. Take charge. Take action. Be proactive. Become the CEO of your childs future. If it is to be, it is up to me. *Only through self-reliance, personal responsibility, and rugged individualism can a parent change their childs direction and super-charge their future*.

Heres what it comes down to. You cant trust the government to educate your childrenany more than you can trust them to guarantee your retirement, provide your medical care, or deliver the mail without losing $15.9 billion per year.14 Free public education may have been a great deal in the pastjust as Social Security was a bargain for the first recipients, who paid into the system for only a few years (and were paid much more than they ever contributed). But its only the early investors in Ponzi schemes who make out like bandits. By this point, Americans entrusting their kids to most public school systems are just being cheated.

Education is not free if it ruins your childs prospects in life. The worst SAT scores in history and the low rankings of our students compared to other countries prove that we arent getting any bargain. Free in this case is very expensive.

Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide. Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. 
This material may be protected by copyright.

Check out this book on the iBookstore: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ultimate-obama-survival-guide/id601965000?mt=11


----------



## P@triot (Jun 9, 2013)

starcraftzzz said:


> Yes intelligent people are less likely to be religious or believe bullshit like the earth is 6,000 years old



Yeah - you libtards are so "intelligent" that you demand we bring the same policies to the U.S. which have collapsed the former U.S.S.R., Cuba, Greece, Poland, Hungary, and East Germany - and which has a 100% failure rate world wide...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 9, 2013)

*Report: Homeschooling Growing Seven Times Faster than Public School Enrollment*​
6/8/13
by Dr. Susan Berry 

As dissatisfaction with the U.S. public school system grows, apparently so has the appeal of homeschooling. Educational researchers, in fact, are expecting a surge in the number of students educated at home by their parents over the next ten years, as more parents reject public schools.

A recent report in Education News states that, since 1999, the number of children who are homeschooled has increased by 75%. Though homeschooled children represent only 4% of all school-age children nationwide, the number of children whose parents choose to educate them at home rather than a traditional academic setting is growing seven times faster than the number of children enrolling in grades K-12 every year. 

As homeschooling has become increasingly popular, common myths that have long been associated with the practice of homeschooling have been debunked. 

...

Report: Homeschooling Growing Seven Times Faster than Public School Enrollment


----------



## P@triot (Jun 9, 2013)

*Here is the reality - liberal ideology is a cancer and everything it touches, it kills...

They have destroyed everything - the economy, education, rights & freedoms, religion, the family, etc.*


----------



## P@triot (Jun 9, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Report: Homeschooling Growing Seven Times Faster than Public School Enrollment*​
> 6/8/13
> by Dr. Susan Berry
> 
> ...



This is why liberals are so panic-stricken. Once they can't indoctrinate young minds, how will their party survive? No one intelligent and *not* brainwashed would ever vote for a party that punishes success & working while rewarding crack-addict parasites in the ghetto.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 10, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Report: Homeschooling Growing Seven Times Faster than Public School Enrollment*​
> ...



Homeschool parents are involved in much more indoctrination than public schools


----------



## P@triot (Jun 10, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Homeschool parents are involved in much more indoctrination than public schools



The definition of indoctrination:

in·doc·tri·nate transitive verb \in-&#712;däk-tr&#601;-&#716;n&#257;t\

1: to instruct especially in fundamentals or rudiments : teach

2: to imbue with a usually partisan or sectarian opinion, point of view, or principle
 in·doc·tri·na·tion  noun
 in·doc·tri·na·tor  noun

Indoctrinate - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Since it is a parents *job* to "instruct especially in fundamentals or rudiments", I would say that this is not only acceptable, it's the bear-minimum requirement of any decent parent.

Not so much with government...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 10, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



U B FUNNY man from bizarro world ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 11, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Homeschool parents are involved in much more indoctrination than public schools
> ...



I choose this one

2: to imbue with a usually partisan or sectarian opinion, point of view, or principle


Yes, it is the parents job. Some do it better than others. Some parents expose their children to multiple views, multiple cultures, multiple religions,multiple economic conditions, multiple races. Other parents are terrified of the real world. Afraid their children may learn things contrary to what they perceive the world to be....GASP

We call those parents Homeschoolers


----------



## regent (Jun 11, 2013)

Is there a difference between those labeled home-schooled and what those that at one time were called school dropouts?


----------



## dblack (Jun 11, 2013)

regent said:


> Is there a difference between those labeled home-schooled and what those that at one time were called school dropouts?



Not necessarily. Both of my sons dropped out of high school. Well, one dropped out of Jr. High.  The other made it to 9th grade.


----------



## regent (Jun 11, 2013)

dblack said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a difference between those labeled home-schooled and what those that at one time were called school dropouts?
> ...



Damn, I dropped at the end of the ninth grade myself, but now after all these years I find my real label was not school drop-out but home schooled. What a difference. I also have read that we home schooled rate high on tests, creativity, and are all round good fellows. 
It is bonanza for schools also, my high school had a 75% dropout rate, that's all changed, my old school can now claim a 75% home-school preparation.


----------



## dblack (Jun 11, 2013)

regent said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



Hehe.. I suppose. My kids were very motivated and had their own ideas on how they wanted their education to proceed. Obviously, I had final say and kept an eye on them, but it took very little prodding on my part. Also obviously, I was lucky. I certainly wouldn't recommend that approach in most cases.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 11, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Liberal Lies About Homeschooling*
> 
> Written on Wednesday, May 23, 2012
> by David L. Goetsch
> ...


We already know that paranoid conspiracy theories are the cause of most home schooling. What's your point?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 11, 2013)

dblack said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



You probably did more to foster their independence in educational pursuits than you know.

My folks were similarly lucky with me and my three siblings. We hardly ever had to be forced to do our homework. When I was in the 8th grade I was the one who brought up the idea of going to a private high school.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 12, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sorry, only liberals do that to their children (after all, it's impossible to become a liberal unless you were brainwashed as a young child - otherwise the facts lead you to conservatism).

But, in any case, that is *NONE* of your business. If a parent wants to expose their child to only a single point of view, a single culture, a single religion, etc. - that is _their_ prerogative. You need to stop playing communist dictator and worry about yourself.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 12, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*Wow RW - you are really on the wrong side of the facts (again):

A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams.15

Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.16

The old wives tale spread by the teachers unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not socialized. Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics.17

Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.
*

Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide. Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. 
This material may be protected by copyright.

Check out this book on the iBookstore: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ultimate-obama-survival-guide/id601965000?mt=11


----------



## P@triot (Jun 12, 2013)

Isn't it funny how the wing-nuts are freaking out about this subject? Why would you care if someone else decides to home school their child? In fact, you would think that would be largely celebrated by libtards since it would mean smaller classes and more money/resources per child. The very utopia they dream of....

Could it be they realize without indoctrination at a young age, their entire party (hell, their entire _ideology_) is doomed?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 12, 2013)

So why does the media bend over backward to try to smear homeschooling? Is it possible that the success of homeschooling threatens the liberal establishment? Is it possible that teachers unions believe that if more citizens are exposed to the success of homeschooling, parents might be emboldened to take their children out of failing public schools? Are they afraid that the success of homeschooling might lead to lower funding for failing public education, weaker teachers unions, and even a national push for school choice?

Homeschooling worked for our family because we took the best of educationdedicated parents and professional educatorsand eliminated the worstunions and government bureaucrats.

Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide. Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. 
This material may be protected by copyright.

Check out this book on the iBookstore: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ultimate-obama-survival-guide/id601965000?mt=11


----------



## Agit8r (Jun 12, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



It's pretty obvious that every parent who home-schools has a keen interest in their child's education (and surely not every home-school parent teaches mythology in the place of science).  It is also obvious that many parents of those publicly educated are not as keenly interested in their children's education, or work 2 and 3 jobs, etc (though some clearly do take an active role)

If you were to compare apples to apples, you might have an argument.  But clearly, no such comparison is taking place.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2013)

Justification for Homeschooling

1 Too many blacks in public school
2. Too many Mexicans
3. Too many Jews
4. Too many Libruls
5. Evolution
6. Too many poor kids
7  I care about my kids education


----------



## P@triot (Jun 12, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Justification for Homeschooling
> 
> 1 Too many blacks in public school
> 2. Too many Mexicans
> ...



Wow - this really illustrates RW's way of thinking. Like a typical libtard, he is one racist bigot!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Justification for Homeschooling
> ...



One only has to look at the children that homeschool kids are allowed to associate with


----------



## P@triot (Jun 12, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You can dance all you want monkey - the numbers speak for themselves. Your point doesn't change the *reality* that home-schooled students perform exponentially better in all aspects of life (not just in the classroom). And isn't that all that matters?

Oh wait, no. That's right, you're a libtard. Which means all that matters to you is government control and supporting unions. Fuck the children, right? (Which is a theme with you people - saying as many children die every year in automobiles and not one of you says shit about banning cars).


----------



## P@triot (Jun 12, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Really? And how many home-schooled children do you know? Oh that's right, *none*. You exposed your own racist way of thinking RW. It's too late...


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 12, 2013)

reasons for:

1.public school material is often presented to reach the lowest common denominator and at a slower pace
2. students learn bad habits from those with poor behavior in public schools
3. bullying
4. bus commutes
5. lower student to teacher ratio
6. ability to more easily target weaknesses/customize

reasons against

1. parents are often not experienced  or even good teachers
2. students do not learn to deal with large groups of diverse students. 
3. someone needs to stay home instead of earning an income
4. parents do not often understand state standards needed to pass end of year tests


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



I've known a handful

They were all religious fundamentalists who were afraid the public schools would corrupt their children and teach "evolution"

When I grew up we didn't have home schooling but we did have Catholic Schools. The parents would all swear they were doing it to gain a good Catholic eduaction. The kids would tell us their parents sent them to Catholic School because there were too many blacks in my school


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 12, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




or they knew that some of the students were trouble making thugs and felt that the environment would hinder their child's education and  endanger their safety


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



No, they were not thugs.........just black


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 12, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



you are not playing with a full deck

you ran out of race cards long ago


----------



## regent (Jun 12, 2013)

Studies always show home-study students as doing better than regular students, but who conducts the studies? Are there any studies, not conducted by home-study advocates, that include all students labeled home-study? How are home-study students identified, is there a list of home-study students someplace? Are home-study identified by just parents, by the state, by school district. Who tests home-study students, do they take the same tests as regular students? Do students drop out of home-study?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 12, 2013)

I home schooled two kids, one program was Christian faith based and the other was not. The only form of indoctrination was the faith based program.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 12, 2013)

on some level all parents " indoctrinate" their kids including liberal parents


----------



## regent (Jun 12, 2013)

Is the practice of some schools requiring students to raise their hands in class to speak a form of indoctrination? How about drivers stopping at red lights, indoctrination?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2013)

regent said:


> Studies always show home-study students as doing better than regular students, but who conducts the studies? Are there any studies, not conducted by home-study advocates, that include all students labeled home-study? How are home-study students identified, is there a list of home-study students someplace? Are home-study identified by just parents, by the state, by school district. Who tests home-study students, do they take the same tests as regular students? Do students drop out of home-study?



Homeschools do better than "average" ......nobody denies that

The average of public schools includes students with behavioral problems, learning disabilities, disruptive family backgrounds and indifferent parents

Nobody has shown that a homeschool student does bettter than he would have done in a public school


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 12, 2013)

When gay parents teach thier children is that called Homohomeschooling?...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 12, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



1.) No you haven't - I would bet the house you have never known one

2.) No child ever told you that

Nobody can make up more outrageous lies to support a wrong position like RW


----------



## P@triot (Jun 12, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*I knew exactly 436,712 home-schooled liberal children. When I asked them why they were home-schooled, all of them (100%) said, "my parents hate ******* and faggots, and public schools have lots of both".

When I asked them if that kind of hate and bigotry was a common culture among liberals, again all of them (100%) said, "we are taught at the Democratic National Convention and other liberal political events that ******* and faggots are evil and that as a good Democrat, we should use these 'useful idiots' to further our political agenda while keeping these people oppressed and in poverty".

I was appalled and have been a conservative ever since. We've seen the left expose themselves right here on USMB with some of the highly offensive / racist comments by libtard wing-nuts like RW and JoeB.*


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



Liar, liar pants on fire


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...


Someone is borderline nervous breakdown


----------



## P@triot (Jun 12, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



This is nothing new RW - we've know this about you for quite some time now....


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 12, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> When gay parents teach thier children is that called Homohomeschooling?...



BUGGY, you being from seattle would probably call it progressive...

Are you a gay parent...


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 13, 2013)

regent said:


> Is the practice of some schools requiring students to raise their hands in class to speak a form of indoctrination? How about drivers stopping at red lights, indoctrination?



is good manners indoctrination?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 13, 2013)

The number of children being homeschooled is growing seven times faster than the number of children enrolling in grades K-12 every year, reports Breitbart.

Report: Homeschooling Growing Seven Times Faster than Public School Enrollment


----------



## P@triot (Jun 13, 2013)

Recent studies laud homeschoolers academic success, noting their significantly higher ACT-Composite scores as high schoolers and higher grade point averages as college students. Yet surprisingly, the average expenditure for the education of a homeschooled child, per year, is $500 to $600, compared to an average expenditure of $10,000 per child, per year, for public school students.

Report: Homeschooling Growing Seven Times Faster than Public School Enrollment

So it costs government (thanks to libtards and unions) *20x's* what it takes an average parent to do?!?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 14, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Recent studies laud homeschoolers academic success, noting their significantly higher ACT-Composite scores as high schoolers and higher grade point averages as college students. Yet surprisingly, the average expenditure for the education of a homeschooled child, per year, is $500 to $600, compared to an average expenditure of $10,000 per child, per year, for public school students.
> 
> Report: Homeschooling Growing Seven Times Faster than Public School Enrollment
> 
> So it costs government (thanks to libtards and unions) *20x's* what it takes an average parent to do?!?



How much does that parent lose in potential salary?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 11, 2014)

*Common Core = Another reason to Home/School*

*Understanding "Common Core": Standards and Backlash*​
December 10, 2013
By Alex Schaffer

...

*Public reaction*
Despite 45 states and four territories formally adopting Common Core, public backlash against the new standards is becoming a frequent occurrence. On September 19, 2013, a group of parents in California protested the state's adoption of Common Core when Secretary of Education Arne Duncan visited their city.[12] Duncan later drew criticism in November 2013 when he described the opposition to Common Core as "white suburban moms who &#8212; all of a sudden &#8212; their child isn&#8217;t as brilliant as they thought they were, and their school isn&#8217;t quite as good as they thought they were," to a group of state school superintendents.[13] On November 18, 2013, parents in South Carolina and New York chose to keep their children home from school as part of a "National Common Core Protest Day" to demonstrate opposition to Common Core's "one-size-fits all curriculum" and standardized testing methods.[14][15] On December 8, 2013, the Buffalo Teachers Federation protested outside the residence of a state education regent in response to Common Core implementation and its emphasis on continually testing students.[16] 

*Government reaction*
In response to the public outcry, several states have delayed implementation or rescinded adoption of the standards entirely. The Alabama state school board voted to revoke their agreement to adhere to the Common Core standards on November 14, 2013. However, their existing state standards are still in line with Common Core.[17] Alabama is the only state to pull away entirely from its commitment to the Common Core standards. However, others such as Pennsylvania and Indiana have chosen to halt implementation.[18][19] Louisiana has chosen to delay Common Core's accountability measures for two years, while Massachusetts, Oklahoma, Georgia and Michigan have chosen to delay or abandon Common Core testing.[20][21][22][23][24] 

Additionally, both Utah and Florida withdrew from the Partnership for Assessment of Readiness for College and Careers and Smarter Balanced Assessment consortium, although both states plan to continue Common Core implementation.[25][26] In Ohio, Representative Andrew Thompson introduced House Bill 237 to the Ohio House of Representatives in order to prevent the state from implementing Common Core.[27]

Understanding "Common Core": Standards and Backlash - Ballotpedia


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 11, 2014)

Homeschool kids Masterbate more than public school kids


----------



## P@triot (Mar 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Recent studies laud homeschoolers academic success, noting their significantly higher ACT-Composite scores as high schoolers and higher grade point averages as college students. Yet surprisingly, the average expenditure for the education of a homeschooled child, per year, is $500 to $600, compared to an average expenditure of $10,000 per child, per year, for public school students.
> ...



Typical liberal - more concerned with the money than the child....

By the way, why do you feel the need to change the subject? I take it you are ashamed at your side requiring 20x's the amount of money and producing 1/10th the result?


----------



## elektra (Mar 12, 2014)

wjmacguffin said:


> As a former educator and current liberal, I've never heard any arguments that homeschooling is a white or elitist idea. However, I have seen two homeschooled students in action. Both were academically advanced overall but had deficiencies--much like any student. Both had problems fitting in; one was quiet while the other demanded attention constantly.
> 
> However, public schools always had a role as a cultural force. Immigrants were not only taught English but how to live as an American. And yes, all of that included good citizenship and patriotism. Heck, we say the Pledge of Allegiance in public schools. (At least, we did. It's been a while for me.) Why is this a bad thing? Because Obama is president? Would this all be different if Bush were still president?
> 
> Oh, and what specifically has Obama done to public schools?



Wow, you make your point using two students, one quiet? Being quiet is a problem of children home schooled, another demanded attention? Wow, two kids, two different personalities and as a Liberal Educator you do not see this as simply human nature being different? An Educator, what the hell does that mean, you were not a teacher or professor, you educated? 

Yes, send your kids to public schools in California, the first thing taught is that, a "Family is a group of people who care for one another". "A hero is someone who helps others". Further when learning of Historical figures we must include Homosexuals. 

Another point that is clear to anyone is that Public Schools have the greatest deficiency of students who have zero social skills when interacting with the other students, ever here of Bullies?

Then there are the students who become murderers through their experience at Public Schools, and you point out a "quiet" student who was partially homeschooled, as if that is the result of homeschooling and not simple human nature.

And how about the students of Public Schools who commit suicide over their great social experience at Public Schools.

Or how about all the Students who start using Drugs in Public Schools? 

What about the Drugs and Guns and Weapons a student can obtain in Public Schools?

Gee, I think I will keep my attention seeking child homeschooled, and so that my quiet child is not murdered by the student criminals that you are an "Educator" of, I will keep my quiet child homeschooled as well.

So you believe a family is just any old group of people and that is how you educate other people's children?


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 12, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Homeschool kids Masterbate more than public school kids



You truly are a fucking idiot.


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 12, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Recent studies laud homeschoolers&#8217; academic success, noting their significantly higher ACT-Composite scores as high schoolers and higher grade point averages as college students. Yet surprisingly, the average expenditure for the education of a homeschooled child, per year, is $500 to $600, compared to an average expenditure of $10,000 per child, per year, for public school students.
> ...



Not relevant


----------



## P@triot (Mar 12, 2014)

chikenwing said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



You have to remember - when it comes to the greedy and lazy Dumbocrat - the _only_ thing relevant is money.

RW is terrified that more and more conservatives might stay home to properly educate their children since liberals are too inept to do it. And if that happens, the federal government gets a smaller tax base to steal from. And then RW's gravy train might dry up


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 12, 2014)

Rottweiler said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why would I care how Conservatives indoctrinate their kids?


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

seems to me moronic left-wing posters mentally masterbate here on these boards; making fools of themselves spouting non-stop stupidity


----------



## P@triot (Mar 12, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > chikenwing said:
> ...



For all of the reasons I've already outlined in this thread. And your lashing out through immature responses simply confirms it.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 22, 2017)

*ARE CHARTER SCHOOLS BETTER THAN PUBLIC SCHOOLS?*
*When a government monopoly is threatened by the ability to compete and improve.*
August 21, 2017

Prager University







...

Are Charter Schools Better Than Public Schools?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 22, 2017)

I aint saying that home schooling can't produce good students but 95% of this country can't do it. People have to work and both parents typically need to do this in order to put food on the fucking table because of your goddamn corporations and jacked up system.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> *ARE CHARTER SCHOOLS BETTER THAN PUBLIC SCHOOLS?*
> *When a government monopoly is threatened by the ability to compete and improve.*
> August 21, 2017
> 
> ...


Prager university is right wing propaganda

Fake news


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *ARE CHARTER SCHOOLS BETTER THAN PUBLIC SCHOOLS?*
> ...


So what, msnbc, cnn, abc, cbs, nbc, etc, etc, alt left-wing propaganda and fake news. You win rolmao you have way more...


----------

